

Exclusive publication for top 50,000 Harvard alumni - ctingom
http://blog.pentagram.com/2008/11/new-work-02138.php

======
echair
Clearly produced by undergrads. What they don't realize (and why this mag was
doomed) is that out in the real world, the more successful the alumni, the
less they're defined by having gone to Harvard. The kind of rah-rah alumni
who'd be interested in all these inside jokes are the ones who peaked in
college, and who thus (if their selection algorithm was correct) didn't get
sent copies.

If they'd sent this to the 50,000 _least_ successful alumni, but told them
they were sending it to the 50,000 most successful, they'd have probably had a
very active readership.

~~~
bk
The word you're looking for is _circle jerk_. :)

------
martey
This item's title is misleading. The original article clearly states that
02138 was not affiliated with the University.

------
daveambrose
The magazine had a fantastic article about Zuckerberg/Facebook a while back.

Here's some of the text in cache:
[http://64.233.169.104/search?q=cache:T1nVmRXFAhQJ:www.02138m...](http://64.233.169.104/search?q=cache:T1nVmRXFAhQJ:www.02138mag.com/magazine/article/1724.html+%22poking+facebook%22&hl=en&client=safari&gl=us&strip=1)

Anyone have the full copy by chance?

------
yters
Where's all the masonic stuff? Sheesh, rule the world indeed.

------
Alex3917
I really don't understand Harvard. I've visited friends there a few times and
I can't stand it. The whole place is like being trapped in the middle school
cafeteria.

~~~
trominos
Can you elaborate? I don't really know what you mean by "middle school
cafeteria." If you're talking about obsession with status, I've got a few
friends at Harvard and none of them are more concerned with status than any
mildly ambitious person.

------
RobertL
What's so "exclusive" about being 1 of 50,000?

